# Best texture hopper? Any good airless texture units out there?



## italiano (Apr 9, 2014)

I've used a Wal-board hopper unit that is about 20 years old. Im looking for something newer, more versatile. It doesn't really look like things have changed much. The unit HD sells is a little different than the one i have now, it has some extra dials on it.

I noticed marshalltown has a few. Is the sharpshooter any good? Someone recommended a Graco unit to me, they said they've been using it for 10 yrs no complaints. 

Any new stuff I should know about? Ive asked around but I don't really know anyone who does drywall texturing.


I'm also looking for an airless unit for bigger jobs on 12-16ft walls/ceilings and for cathedral ceilings that peak to 25ft. Im a small business so I don't want a big rig or a big hopper to move around. Looking for something mobile but can get the job done with less mess and easy cleanup. 

How are the airless titan powrtex or grace texspray units? any good? any one care to share their experience with them? are they worth the cost?

Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thank you, Tim


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a graco 1500. It works great and uses a gun or hopper to shoot the product. Gun is nice for small jobs and residential, its lighter and works fine but is limited to how much you can spray per day. For large jobs I still use hopper and a big compresser with anywheres from 70-90 psi.


----------



## italiano (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks Boco. I appreciate the reply. How long of hose can I put on the 1500? Does it have a suction hose I can dump directly into my own buckets of mud?

Is it easy to transport? I see it has wheels, but is it easy to pick up and load in the back of a pickup?

Thanks again!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

italiano said:


> I've used a Wal-board hopper unit that is about 20 years old. Im looking for something newer, more versatile. It doesn't really look like things have changed much. The unit HD sells is a little different than the one i have now, it has some extra dials on it.
> 
> I noticed marshalltown has a few. Is the sharpshooter any good?


Last guy I was helping texture used a Marshalltown Sharpshooter, from HD. He said it was a preferred choice for him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

The home depot hopper claims to use less c.f.'s then the rest and does work well.


----------



## V.I.P. Painting (Apr 29, 2014)

I have a texspray RTX 1000. Works great. Has a hopper for smaller jobs and a regular dump bucket that holds up to 5 or 8 gallons I think. I bought mine slightly used at a steal. :thumbup: Adjustable pressure nob to adjust the spray BUT I have noticed you can leave the same tip on and leave the air pressure the same, just adjust the thickness of the mud depending on the type of texture (knockdown/orange peel).

Tried the 1500, it's just a bigger brother to the one I have.

Not too heavy either. I can lift it into my truck (Silverado 1500) by myself and it's not too bad but if I did it on a regular basis I would notice. It has wheels but I usually carry it through the houses I do (reno, etc). Not bad for a 2 man carry, especially on stairs.

Clean up is easy. I pour water into the hopper after I empty the mud and then run a brush through it. A sponge works but I like my brush. Cleans the paddle well too. A sponge keeps the mud on it a little mud on it and takes a few extra seconds of energy I don't want to use. Comes with a few sponge balls but I got mine without them and it works just fine without them. The hose doesn't hold mud in it. I run about 9-11 gallons of water through it just to be safe. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## italiano (Apr 9, 2014)

V.I.P. Painting said:


> I have a texspray RTX 1000. Works great. Has a hopper for smaller jobs and a regular dump bucket that holds up to 5 or 8 gallons I think. I bought mine slightly used at a steal. :thumbup: Adjustable pressure nob to adjust the spray BUT I have noticed you can leave the same tip on and leave the air pressure the same, just adjust the thickness of the mud depending on the type of texture (knockdown/orange peel).
> 
> Tried the 1500, it's just a bigger brother to the one I have.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. I just purchased a Marshalltown SS20 to replace really my old unit. I will see how that compares. Now, i need something larger and more convenient when doing new construction homes, its either a graco hopper unit, graco texspray or titan texsprayer. I tried to look for the 1000 but I don't think graco makes that anymore. My guess that would be similar to the 1200? Or maybe closer to the 900?


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Hopper-Guns/GRACO-Professional-Hopper-Gun.html

Can be used either way. Conventional with a compressor or used with a texture machine. Very durable. It has lasted me forever. Time to get a new one tho. Mine blew out of the back of the truck at about 70 mph. Cracked the hopper a bit but the gun was not hurt at all. LOL. Stupid helpers.......lol. Hard to find good help these days...haha.


----------



## V.I.P. Painting (Apr 29, 2014)

I found mine on (of all places) craigslist. It was slightly selling for $325 ($1200 new). I tested it and it fired right up and shot water through it just fine. I look on craigslist all the time to find tools. You do have to be careful but sometimes you can find a great deal on a quality item. As far as machinces go, Graco is pretty much the bee's knee's when it comes to texture and paint sprayers BUT I have a Titan paint sprayer and it works like a champ. I'm not saying it's Graco or nothing for sprayers but I compare it to Dewalt for cordless drill. There are other brands out there that work just fine but Dewalt usually is a little better (And more $ too...). 

I have seen a small sprayer that hooks up to a compressor that sits on the floor and has a hose on it. $400ish I think. It all depends on how much you are going to use it. The more often the bigger you want to go.

Hope this helps.


----------



## wallman (Mar 14, 2011)

If you want the best texture sprayer & is portable , spray just like a big rig
Texturespraymachine.com


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

The kodiak mk2 at sprayrig.com is amazing. Sprays the same as my 270 gallon rig. But doesn't include the compressor with the 3000$ price tag.


----------

